# 2011 Kawasaki Lineup



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/onroad/cert/ofhrv/ofmcatv_comply/2011/2011.php

No changes to the 2011 lineup for kawasaki.
​


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

that sucks. but i guess it is good because i cant afford to get a new one anyway.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

thats good, they didnt change anything, i have the 2010 750, so im glad everything stayed the same


----------



## forcefulbrute88 (Mar 23, 2010)

What Kawasaki has a 697 cc?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

forcefulbrute88 said:


> What Kawasaki has a 697 cc?


thats the KFX700


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm glad to cause I just got my 2010 750


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

as said every year, "this doesnt mean we wont see anything new yet. maybe they are waiting to file later on"

and as witnessed every year, that statement above never comes true. :\


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

If it aint broke dont fix it. Of course we all know the probs the brutes have had over the yrs and are still havin like seals and crap. Atleast we are all used to the lil probs.


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

They need to atleast do some refinements if they aren't making any big changes. Add PS, rework 4wd and front diff, maybe bigger radiator or something, and for god sake do something about the seals. You know make some improvements on the beast at the very least, not just a different color. Hell have they even made any improvements to the 750 since 08 year model? 

I think they are going to fall behind the competition. Maybe not in power but in the other little things.

Scott


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sjf323 said:


> Hell have they even made any improvements to the 750 since 08 year model?
> 
> Scott


yes. for the diff drains, the 2010 brutes have normal bolts instead of allen head screws


----------



## forcefulbrute88 (Mar 23, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> thats the KFX700


oh duh i'm dumb


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

..... I couldnt get one anyway:34:


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> yes. for the diff drains, the 2010 brutes have normal bolts instead of allen head screws


lol....**** took them 2 yrs to figure tht out...guess I better not hold my breathe on the other changes. LoL


----------



## elpinto88 (Oct 6, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> yes. for the diff drains, the 2010 brutes have normal bolts instead of allen head screws



i have a 2009 and it has normal bolts on the drains


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

i put one in mine


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

sjf323 said:


> I think they are going to fall behind the competition. Maybe not in power but in the other little things.
> 
> Scott


Id say they fell behind the competition a long time ago.. sad but true. From hearsay, They aren't selling well at all and this would be reasoning for not making any drastic changes... which makes no sense to me. It should be pretty obvious to them as to why they're not selling and where the market is going. 
I may be wrong, but CanAm, Polaris, and Yamaha were the only bike booths at mud nats. Seems as if Kawi would catch on and up the competition, to get sales going... Like polaris did with the 850, it's really beginning to catch on. Not to forget the RZR's also.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Dang it i want an 850 Brute:rockn:


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

I have an 09 and the rear diff drain bolt is an allen head. Front is a regular hex head. I have only had my 09 for a couple months and I have rode the rest. I still say the Brute is way more fun than the other options. More power would always be a plus but they should have been an addressed the other problem areas long ago. 

George


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't like where the gas tank is on the 850 and I have Hurd of the can am if bending grime all I'm saint is at the end of the day the brute is still going :rockn:


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Since Im a mechanic for the big green, I have FIXED the front drain bolt prob! I save all the bolts off of the kawi motorcycle crates when they are new. The bolts that hold the crates together I save. (I HAVE A GAZILLION!) Those bolts are perfect for the drain bolts on the front diffs. After 10min of tryin to take out that stupid allen bolt with a punch and hammer, i screw in a kawi crate bolt and tuhhh duhh! FIXED! haha. 



sjf323 said:


> They need to atleast do some refinements if they aren't making any big changes. Add PS, rework 4wd and front diff, maybe bigger radiator or something, and for god sake do something about the seals. You know make some improvements on the beast at the very least, not just a different color. Hell have they even made any improvements to the 750 since 08 year model?
> 
> I think they are going to fall behind the competition. Maybe not in power but in the other little things.
> 
> Scott


Yea this guy pretty much sums it all up! Get with it Kawi! Before long we are gonna have a shortage of diff seals! Lets hope we dont have to do what Ford did when the 8n tractors were new, use leather seals! haha


----------

